# Bartering Goods



## NoSnowFlakes (Oct 2, 2017)

We all stockpile food, water, ammunition, firearms and other necessities for when SHTF. My question is, do you guys purposely stockpile barter items (ie. booze, cigarettes, candy etc.)? Do you buy the cheap booze or name brand booze if it is strictly for bartering? What other items do you stockpile strictly for bartering? My guess would be to get the cheap stuff because people won't care after SHTF.


----------



## KimJongsButtHole (Oct 2, 2017)

I have some silver stocked up, not sure if it will actually be used to barter with seeing as food and water will be the necessities.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

... Mason jars are always good for bartering!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I stock up on knowledge, know-how and abilities.

They never go stale (like coffin nails and candy), take up zero space, don't weigh a thing,........... and can be traded over and over.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NoSnowFlakes said:


> We all stockpile food, water, ammunition, firearms and other necessities for when SHTF. My question is, do you guys purposely stockpile barter items (ie. booze, cigarettes, candy etc.)? Do you buy the cheap booze or name brand booze if it is strictly for bartering? What other items do you stockpile strictly for bartering? My guess would be to get the cheap stuff because people won't care after SHTF.


Yes, I purposely store the things you mentioned. I also only store the good stuff, ya never know when you might need to be your own best customer, huh?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

BIC lighters, some seeds including tobacco seeds.
https://www.amazon.com/BIC-Lighter-...8&qid=1507927088&sr=8-16&keywords=bic+lighter
https://www.amazon.com/Cigarette-Li..._rd_wg=Ykbxt&refRID=SGSM2JWA264H0X933C58&th=1


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

John Galt said:


> BIC lighters, some seeds including tobacco seeds.
> https://www.amazon.com/BIC-Lighter-...8&qid=1507927088&sr=8-16&keywords=bic+lighter
> https://www.amazon.com/Cigarette-Li..._rd_wg=Ykbxt&refRID=SGSM2JWA264H0X933C58&th=1


Do you know how long these last? I'd consider storing
something like that for barter.

I've been buying cheap vodka at Costco for this 
purpose. Don't drink it; it last forever. It stores
easily. I figured it would be worth something.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

First of all, what do you think you will need to barter for?
What are you willing to trade to get it?
What you have may not be what the other person needs/wants


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

tango said:


> First of all, what do you think you will need to barter for?
> What are you willing to trade to get it?
> What you have may not be what the other person needs/wants


The world is chock full of addicts wanting cancer sticks and booze.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a case of half pint bottles of cheap vodka for trade. I could probably lose some liquid soap and garbage bags without hurting. 

I don't know what I would trade FOR though. If I did, I'd stock up now. But situations change.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tango said:


> First of all, what do you think you will need to barter for?
> What are you willing to trade to get it?
> What you have may not be what the other person needs/wants


No matter how carefully we plan and stock up there will always be something we didn't realize how badly we needed it. Or an emergency requires you to find a 3/4" PVC pipe fitting or a windstorm requires a handful of roofing nails. There will always be things you need that others have.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Do you know how long these last? I'd consider storing
> something like that for barter..


The lighters should last forever although I've heard of some not working after a few years due to a plugged orifice. The seeds only cost a few dollars and will store for 5+ years in the freezer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Canned tuna, chicken or beef. Hygiene items, sanitizer,soap. Booze and tobacco. lighters because being able to start a fire is very important. I understand you get more value out of trading airplane bottles vs quarts or gallons of booze. Knowing how to fix or repair things like shoes or refilling lighters. Never trade at home and be wary of any trade location as well as route to and from it. Junk silver will have use I believe.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope. I don't intend to barter.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I tried stocking up on the little 50 ml airplane bottles, for one reason or another they kept disappearing, go figure.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Would a "skill" be worth bartering?

Cutting tools will be very important, along with bullet casting.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

John Galt said:


> BIC lighters, some seeds including tobacco seeds.
> https://www.amazon.com/BIC-Lighter-...8&qid=1507927088&sr=8-16&keywords=bic+lighter
> https://www.amazon.com/Cigarette-Li..._rd_wg=Ykbxt&refRID=SGSM2JWA264H0X933C58&th=1


I have read two articles by different people in different countries whose economies have collapsed and one of the first thing they both mentioned was lighters. As for liquor, I may end up needing something like that for me and mine, so I buy with the attitude that I am buying it for my own consumption, and if I trade it later so be it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Would a "skill" be worth bartering?
> 
> Cutting tools will be very important, along with bullet casting.


Sure, skills are worth bartering but considering the fact that primers may become irreplaceable I'm not sure bullet casting skill would be very valuable. Sharpening knowledge may make your life better but there are so many people out there who know how to sharpen an axe or knife that I doubt you'd have all that many customers. Possibly if you have the tools and knowledge to properly set a hand saw teeth or chainsaw. 
Medical knowledge and strong knowledge of herbal medicines and the local plants that make them would probably be a great skill.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Would a "skill" be worth bartering?.............


To the unwashed masses who spent all their time and money on Unlimited Data Plans on their cell phones, getting 18,000 cable channels every month and buying Monster Truck Rally tickets instead of learning how to start fires, make water potable and setting up a proper defense perimeter. The latter will absolutely be skills worth paying for when their cells phones don't work, the cable is out forever and not dying of dehydration becomes more important than seeing Grave Digger again.

You barter for skills every day of your life _right now_. Your doctor has skills, your mechanic has skills, your handy-man has skills, your day-care provider has skills. You merrily fork over money to them for their skills all the time. What makes you think skills will be a thing of the past after SHTF?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd be worried about sheople trying to trade bullets once they are close enough and know I have stuff. No trading is being planned, not worth the risk.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I think barter will be used , and used a lot.
I also think that barter fairs will be set up, and people will bring all types of items to sell or trade.
May even become a regular affair.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

tango said:


> I think barter will be used , and used a lot.


Not with us. If it's that bad, we'll change hemispheres and go where the lights are still on, the coffee is hot and credit cards still work until the Bad Stuff stops. No barter required.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

tango said:


> I think barter will be used , and used a lot.
> I also think that barter fairs will be set up, and people will bring all types of items to sell or trade.
> May even become a regular affair.


They have those in modern times, also called "Rondevous" (sp) they have one in Winona every year. Not so much as a fur and goods exchange as a show of life and times past. Still like to go and see, most folks there are authentic in their re-enactments. My daughter got big eyed the first time we went, think she was maybe 10.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, Jammer, where would that be?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

tango said:


> So, Jammer, where would that be?


Somewhere over the rainbow?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, surely not in King County, or Western Wa.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We work towards not relying on barter at all. That does not mean will will not share if called for bit to actively seek barter no. Of course over time things may settle down the trading of goods and servers may become feasible.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes....inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

2003 Iraq. There was a lot going on. Yes S was hitting the fan. I did use my HD credit card . They rubbed it with a spoon on the old type carbon slip. Wife did get a call and they ask if anyone could be using it in Iraq. I knew the risk was not concerned it was worth it. Early on SHTF depending on how wide spread some stuff will still go on.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Wherever. There's never been a natural disaster that affected the entire United States, let alone more than one hemisphere. It'll be time for a nice vacation, perhaps someplace with a beach.

The only man-made disasters that have affected the entire world were wars. If we get into another world war, I'll have things to do right here.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Not with us. If it's that bad, we'll change hemispheres and go where the lights are still on, the coffee is hot and credit cards still work until the Bad Stuff stops. No barter required.


So, that being the case for you, what are you doing on a survivalist/prepper site?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

BlackDog said:


> So, that being the case for you, what are you doing on a survivalist/prepper site?


The same thing you are.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> The same thing you are.


Really??? while I haven't read many of your posts on different threads the posts I have read tend to make you sound like a liberal instigator trying to bate people into arguing. But think about this, before you can fly away to New Zealand (or wherever) to live your crisis free live you've got to have functioning airports which I suspect would be one of the 1st services to go down during a crisis.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Really??? while I haven't read many of your posts on different threads the posts I have read tend to make you sound like a liberal instigator trying to bate people into arguing. But think about this, before you can fly away to New Zealand (or wherever) to live your crisis free live you've got to have functioning airports which I suspect would be one of the 1st services to go down during a crisis.


Well, it IS possible to own your own airstrip. Then you can park your Lear jet (with external drop fuel tanks) in a faraday hanger. :vs_laugh:


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, it IS possible to own your own airstrip. Then you can park your Lear jet (with external drop fuel tanks) in a faraday hanger. :vs_laugh:


Do we constantly have to go over the basics again and again? Remember when it comes to Lear jet's remember the rule of three! On the civilian side I only worked on Saab airframes. So the rule of 12 applies!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not store anything for that purpose . I now grow food more than we can consume ourselves I plan to increase that after a SHTF event . I would trade food that was excess for items if there was something I needed. 

I batter a lot now trading apples , berries or produce for honey, jam or some other produce I do not have enough of . Say some squash for egg plant . Traded some apples for labor had some chickens butchered. I can do it but really would rather have someone else do it. I trade my labor or tools to my neighbors for labor all the time . Sometimes you need a bunch of people . I got a call a couple years ago hard to understand message but something about bringing tools and a trailer - now . I loaded up and went over to find that they had a fire house was badly damaged. 

I unloaded tools and got a list of items they wanted picked up , left my cell phone , then drove into town to load what was on the list - half way into it called the cell and got the other items they had sense figured out they needed to buy. Went back unloaded then drove around the area to pick up this and that from folks Toilet here , door there, box of kids clothes. 

Got back to see that work rebuilding the green house about done and the building site cleared. Next day the new 2 story house frame was up, roofing, siding ,windows on site ready to go. I think their were 50 guys working on it the first two days. Next day most of the siding as on and the roof done . Three of us finished the windows, doors, plumbing , drywall, putting in the heating/cook stove . 

From complete destruction to new home to live in was 5 days. I would have let some of the new concrete to cure longer but they were in a hurry . This was the last week of November. I hope I never have to have that kind of labor but my neighbors know the deal we pitch when needed and draw when needed. I have helped when a home and a school was damaged by a tornado, one time when they wanted to move a small house- just run some beams thru it and pick it up. 

I do not see any benefit to buy up a butch of stuff in excess of what I think I need just to trade. Now extra seed that is something to stock.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Not with us. If it's that bad, we'll change hemispheres and go where the lights are still on, the coffee is hot and credit cards still work until the Bad Stuff stops. No barter required.


Operator6 is that you? .... naw couldn't be, huh?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> I do not see any benefit to buy up a butch of stuff in excess of what I think I need just to trade. Now extra seed that is something to stock.


My feelings exactly. If on a limited budget or your preps are not complete (are they ever?), why tie up money on items not essential for your own survival? You can't have too much food or seed in storage.

If necessary, I'll barter with food. That would include alcohol, which would be apple cider or muscadine wine made on the farm. So for me, as opposed to stocking cases of booze I don't drink, I stock fermentation tools/containers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

maine_rm said:


> Do we constantly have to go over the basics again and again? Remember when it comes to Lear jet's remember the rule of three! On the civilian side I only worked on Saab airframes. So the rule of 12 applies!


I only need one jet. And I fly in my own faraday airspace. :vs_lol:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope. I don't intend to barter.


Not even with good friends?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

John Galt said:


> Really??? while I haven't read many of your posts on different threads the posts I have read tend to make you sound like a liberal instigator trying to bate people into arguing. But think about this, before you can fly away to New Zealand (or wherever) to live your crisis free live you've got to have functioning airports which I suspect would be one of the 1st services to go down during a crisis.


No natural disaster in the history of the U.S. has extended past the first mountain range. We wouldn't have to travel farther than about Spokane to catch a flight. But we probably wouldn't have to fly anywhere-- if Spokane is far enough to outrun the disaster, it's far enough to find a hotel and wait.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> No natural disaster in the history of the U.S. has extended past the first mountain range. We wouldn't have to travel farther than about Spokane to catch a flight. But we probably wouldn't have to fly anywhere-- if Spokane is far enough to outrun the disaster, it's far enough to find a hotel and wait.


So ..... your one of them run for the hills and wait it out preppers, huh? :beat1: :vs_lol:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel that barter won't really exist for a long time (1-5 years). I can't see trusting anyone 
during the first year until the great die off is done. Maybe sometime after that society will 
stabilize enough to make barter possible. Another reason to make friends with other 
preppers and form some kind of group even if it is not a commune. 
I don't plan on bartering, unless it is with a known group, and even then...


----------



## Kirosana (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm hoping when SHTF that I can barter mainly to help people who haven't prepared, maybe trade for something I may not specifically need, but something that may be useful further along the lines, just in the hope that I can help others out in the short term.

I'm thinking the main things I would be trading would likely be food, water, medical supplies, etc... basically the basics.

In return for maybe skills people have, or just generally an extra pair of hands to help do any work at the time.

I live in the UK so I don't feel the early days will be quite as bad as we have tight gun control at the moment so it would likely take a little bit of time for lots of weapons to flood the country meaning people would likely barter more.

I know I'm quite an optimistic person when it comes to humanity and I honestly think the majority of people will try to help each other when shtf, however I do also know there will be a lot of people who will do anything to get anything as well.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Some things you can stock up on that others don't consider are magazines of various capacities for barter as well as cleaning patches, cleaning kits, lubes, and solvents. Also you can stockpile things like condoms and women hygiene products.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Not too crazy about the idea of trading firearm accessories. As to the other items mentioned, I think they would be good trades.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

******* said:


> My feelings exactly. If on a limited budget or your preps are not complete (are they ever?), why tie up money on items not essential for your own survival? You can't have too much food or seed in storage.
> 
> If necessary, I'll barter with food. That would include alcohol, which would be apple cider or muscadine wine made on the farm. So for me, as opposed to stocking cases of booze I don't drink, I stock fermentation tools/containers.


These are my thoughts exactly. We will stock what we need and will use and may be willing to barter with others on a case by case basis.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Some Items I have stocked for barter: 
Toilet paper
Feminine hygiene products
Toothbrushes
Used boots in many sizes
Socks
Lotsa booze


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

Lot's of possibilities but for the money I'd go with a 50 pack of BIC lighters. Amazon.com
Knowledge is good too but once taught is out of your hands.

Got more cash? Buy more lighters and fish antibiotics. Several threads on antibiotics on this forum.

Ability to make fire and lifesaving meds will rule supreme. Booze and tobacco will be a close 2nd.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tango said:


> First of all, what do you think you will need to barter for?
> What are you willing to trade to get it?
> What you have may not be what the other person needs/wants


here is the thing.. right now, nobody knows what they will need to bargain for!
Nobody can but away everything... do all preppers have the right stuff for ringworm, repair a bullet hole in their waterline, replace their water pump....

if I do not have what the other person wants then hopefully we can reach an agreement on silver, beans, flour, ammo.....


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> here is the thing.. right now, nobody knows what they will need to bargain for!
> Nobody can but away everything... do all preppers have the right stuff for ringworm, repair a bullet hole in their waterline, replace their water pump....
> 
> if I do not have what the other person wants then hopefully we can reach an agreement on silver, beans, flour, ammo.....


Agreed, No matter how well and carefully you stock up there will be something you really need. It might be a bucket of roofing cement to repair a leak in your roof or a piece of plywood to cover a broken window. Maybe a piece of guttering to make a roof rain catchment system.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> No natural disaster in the history of the U.S. has extended past the first mountain range. We wouldn't have to travel farther than about Spokane to catch a flight. But we probably wouldn't have to fly anywhere-- if Spokane is far enough to outrun the disaster, it's far enough to find a hotel and wait.


how about the spanish flu..killed 600,000 americans.. and that was before we had the wonderful transportation we have today

Emp hit in the 1859 caused problems around the world

if all you prepare for is to get out of dodge.. dodge might extend around the world


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Some Items I have stocked for barter:
> Toilet paper
> Feminine hygiene products
> Toothbrushes
> ...


I gotta admit, this well stocked and prepared Watchman does not have ....... Used boots in many sizes. :vs_mad:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I gotta admit, this well stocked and prepared Watchman does not have ....... Used boots in many sizes. :vs_mad:


Time was, you could go into Goodwill or St. Vinnie's and pick up good used boots/ shoes for $3-$6 a pair... so I would grab a few each time I went in and store them until I had several big boxes full. Now their prices are often outrageous for a used pair, so I have not purchased any more there for years. Garage sales are another place to pick up boots cheap!


----------



## Prepper Senpai (Nov 27, 2018)

From personal experience I find the 3 C's to be the most valued items (during a prolonged power outage caused by severe weather at least)

Coffee, Cigarettes, and Candles

Lots of people have a caffeine dependency (like me) and highly value a packet of instant coffee during a time when you can't pop into your local coffee shop. Try to get the single-serve packets to trade if you can. 
A cigarette goes well with coffee (so I have heard), idk I don't smoke, but I did have someone offer me 25$ for just 2 cigarettes once. I always keep at least 1 pack for trading 
The prices for a single candle can be astronomical (especially during cold/dark weather). Same goes for kerosene. 
Of course, there are other items that people will want; just in my experience, these have some of the greatest demand. Also, all of these items are easily stored and don't take up too much space (I keep my cigarettes and instant coffee packets in the freezer). There may be situations where you need to barter for a tank of gas, manual labor or help from a person with a specialized skill. You won't know till it happens.


----------

